

Why Yahoo Needs to Re-Invent? (Part 1) - jharohit
https://medium.com/@jharohit/a-new-yahoo-part-1-5b9288595635

======
PaulHoule
I think Yahoo has gone too solidly down the "Harvesting" road and may be past
the point of no return.

I used to go to Yahoo Finance a lot, but it really sucks these days because
they often don't have any news stories, just the same tired articles about how
if you don't buy coffee out of the house you can save enough money to buy a
yacht when you retire blended perfectly with Jim Cramer's stock tips and the
other scames like the "one wierd trick" ads.

~~~
jharohit
Agreed. Most recent example being talks of them buying Foursquare. I mean
c'mon you have some really good tech and guys in your "arsenal". Focus on what
you have a.k.a. get you sh*t together!

Yahoo Finance was an industry leader when it came out but in all honesty it
has not evolved out that product (writing a mobile app for it doesn't count).
I prefer Google Finance which can cover a broad spectrum of users, from most
basic to most advanced - you can SMAs and all sorts of funky stuff.

Miss Mayer needs to get its product house in order before going out for more
holiday shopping!

